# AAA discount?



## AAA_Member

Does Amtrak still offer AAA member discount? I remember it offered something like that last time I traveled by train.


----------



## jis

No it does not.


----------



## the_traveler

Amtrak has discontinued offering a AAA discount, as well as others, and has raised the age for the senior discount.


----------



## FastTrains

They stopped that a couple of years ago. However, you can join the Rail Passengers Assoc. to get a discount. $40 for an individual, $20 for a student.
https://www.railpassengers.org/all-aboard/join/


----------



## 41bridge

the_traveler said:


> Amtrak has discontinued offering a AAA discount, as well as others, and has raised the age for the senior discount.



Also reduced the senior discount from 15% to 10%.


----------



## TinCan782

RPA/NARP Not a "dollar" discount but rather a percent discount...
National Association of Railroad Passengers Members Save 10%
*https://www.amtrak.com/deals-discounts/everyday-discounts/narp-members-discount.html*

This was to be a reply to "FastTrain"...quote didn't seem to work!


----------



## jis

FrensicPic said:


> RPA/NARP Not a "dollar" discount but rather a percent discount...
> National Association of Railroad Passengers Members Save 10%
> *https://www.amtrak.com/deals-discounts/everyday-discounts/narp-members-discount.html*
> 
> This was to be a reply to "FastTrain"...quote didn't seem to work!



The dollar amount stated in FastTrain’s post is the annual membership fee for RPA. If your actual discount is going to be less than that it may not be worthwhile to join just for the discount. Of course RPA has other useful things to offer too.


----------



## FastTrains

jis said:


> The dollar amount stated in FastTrain’s post is the annual membership fee for RPA. If your actual discount is going to be less than that it may not be worthwhile to join just for the discount. Of course RPA has other useful things to offer too.



Thanks, I should have made that clearer in post that I was talking membership fees and not the discount.


----------



## dlagrua

Unless you are taking a long distance trip; joining RPA just for the discount may not prove a good investment. I believe that joining RPA is worthwhile to support the only voice in Washington that rail passengers have.


----------



## I like rolling hotels

On a long distance trip I book a sleeper, and the Amtrak site says
_"

The Rail Passengers Association discount does not apply to non-Acela Business class, First class or sleeping accommodation. These upgrades are permitted upon payment of the full accommodation charges."
_The first sentence is clear at least. I don't get 10% off my sleeper, got it With the second sentence, are they trying to say that I get 10% off whatever the coach fare would have been, and pay full rates for everything on top of that? I've searched the Amtrak site and the RPA site and have not found a clear answer.


----------



## zephyr17

I like rolling hotels said:


> On a long distance trip I book a sleeper, and the Amtrak site says
> _"
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> The Rail Passengers Association discount does not apply to non-Acela Business class, First class or sleeping accommodation. These upgrades are permitted upon payment of the full accommodation charges."
> _
> The first sentence is clear at least. I don't get 10% off my sleeper, got it With the second sentence, are they trying to say that I get 10% off whatever the coach fare would have been, and pay full rates for everything on top of that? I've searched the Amtrak site and the RPA site and have not found a clear answer.


The RPA discount does not apply to sleeper accommodation charges and never has. The AAA discount when it was in effect did not either. The senior discount never did either.

The accommodation charges aren't subject to discount. That is not new.

The rail portion of the fare can be discounted.


----------



## jis

But at least for Sleeper you always get the lowest bucket transport fare irrespective of anything else like age, RPA etc.


----------



## I like rolling hotels

zephyr17 said:


> The rail portion of the fare can be discounted.



Thank you, zephyr17. That answers my question. 

That makes the RPA roughly a breakeven for the way I travel, plus an amazing way to earn points, plus a voice defending train travel. I'm likely to join.


----------

